

Pwntools – CTF Framework - lelf
https://github.com/Gallopsled/pwntools

======
keerthiko
Was I the only one who found it hard to figure out what CTF referred to here
without having to actually look at the code? I haven't actually looked at a
collaborative translation framework before, besides wondering what ctfmon.exe
was in my task manager.

My everyday experience with the acronym has been in the context of Capture The
Flag, and given that it originated with FPS games (Quake, Unreal, etc), the
name pwntools makes it only further misleading (or was it supposed to be
clever?). I would have appreciated the github readme filling that acronym in
at least one place.

~~~
dguaraglia
You might have read too much into this :)

CTF is a common kind of 'hacking competition'. The acronym does, indeed, stand
for 'Capture The Flag', but instead of the physical game, you get people
competing to hack ('pwn') a piece of software.

Basically this is just a little library of utilities that come handy when
playing CTF: hexing, assembly, shell code, etc. Think of it as a bunch of pre-
made snippets that you'd normally reuse when trying to hack something.

~~~
loomisfifty3
Interesting. How would one get into systems CTF? Sure, google returns plenty
of hits, but are there any active communities that are better geared towards
newbs or better resources, etc...

~~~
borski
The best place to start is by doing one. The easiest to get into, by far, is
[http://www.microcorruption.com](http://www.microcorruption.com)

It is the best beginner CTF I have ever seen in my life, and I've been CTF'ing
for 9 years.

Incidentally, if anyone here finds that they really like this stuff, my team
(Samurai) is all about teaching those who want to learn. Email me at
borski@tinfoilsecurity.com :)

~~~
Ntrails
Thank you for this link, it's really good fun though I suspect I'll get out of
my depth soon enough :)

------
jmgrosen
Did you guys change your name from Pwnies? Too bad, I liked that name :(

Glad to see you're still actively developing this, though -- I've used it more
than once :)

